# rewire light from switch to light



## davidh424 (Jan 11, 2009)

I need to find how to pull new wire thru an existing conduit. With the power on I am not showing any power to one of my outside lights and the other light has only enough to flicker.  I would like to pull new wire to both lights. the closest is about 3 feet with 2 turns the other about 5' with 2 turns. Do I need a special tool or do I just attach the old to the new and pull?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## fluxcapacitor (Jan 11, 2009)

old to new is fine.


----------



## triple D (Jan 12, 2009)

Did you remove both the lights from the wall? Then check the voltage on the wires. If there in a conduit, Its hard to think they would go bad. Its probably the wire nut on the black wires at the first light. Good luck....


----------



## JoeD (Jan 12, 2009)

Easiest way is tie new wire to old wire and pull.


----------

